# Heartbreak in the Red Spoo world



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG...I am so very sorry...I have no words...this is a true horror and everyones worst nightmare...
My heart goes out to Sheryl and her furkids...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

bless her and everyone's heart. i'll be keeping them in my thoughts. poor dear.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

That is absolutely horrible. Prayers for her and her family!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

That is absolutely horrible!!!
My heart goes out to her.
:sad:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh no - this is beyond terrible. Words are inadequate. My heart is breaking... I will pray


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

This is terrible news, just so sad, prayers sent up for you Sheryl and you beloved redheads.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so sad and yes, we will all be sending our prayers.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*There are no words....*

So heartbreaking. I just went to her web site and just can't believe that all those pups are gone. Is she alright? Were there any other people in the home during the fire? I wasn't sure if the names mentioned being treated for smoke inhalation were dogs or her human family? 

Praying for all involved....


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

NOOOOO! TOO HORRIBLE please let it not be true! Dear God.  Prayers for sure, what else can we do? Let us know if there is anything... I can't even imagine. NOOOO!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My heart breaks for those pups and dogs who perished in that fire, and for those humans and dogs who survived. That's just awful--I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, devastating. She will indeed need heavy support from her friends and family. What a loss...


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

How devastating...my heart goes out to her and her family, and those that knew her. Thoughts and prayers for her and her family, and for her animals to recover quickly.

Godspeed to the ones that didn't survive.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My heart breaks for this family. No words for this, so sorry.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

There are simply no words. I'm so sorry for her and her family. God knows, I dont know what I would do if that happened to me.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

How sad!! I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

momofthree said:


> So heartbreaking. I just went to her web site and just can't believe that all those pups are gone. Is she alright? Were there any other people in the home during the fire? I wasn't sure if the names mentioned being treated for smoke inhalation were dogs or her human family?
> 
> Praying for all involved....


This is what I have been told...she was not home. She had one female (Tabitha) with her so she is safe. Three males, 2 Standards and 1 Setter are being treated for smoke inhalation and are still not out of the woods. 2 litters of puppies, about four weeks old one litter of ten, one litter of nine) all died, as well as all of her other adult dogs. Unless she has recently re-homed some, there would have been about ten other adults. She was the only human as she and her husband broke up last year. She will need to be held up in prayer for a long time. From what I have been told, she has lost her home and all of her belongings as well. Unbelievably tragic!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no, what a terrible tragedy. Those poor dogs and puppies that perished, and to lose her home and belongings on top of that. It doesn't get much worse.

She'll be in my prayers, as well as her lost animal family.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I am in tears for Sheryl. I am glad she is physically OK. I can't imagine the pain of her loss. Healing wishes for those dogs who survived; may they recover quickly. Thoughts and prayers for the souls of the sweet, innocent dogs and pups who perished. My heart also aches for the families who were anticipating adding one of the precious pups to their homes. Heartaches and sorrow all around.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

URGENT-Fire Guts Home in Big Water A fire gutted a doublewide manufactured home in Big Water on Wednesday. The blaze was first reported at approximately 11 a.m. Big Water firefighters arrived quickly on scene and were backed-up by Page firefighters. Page initially sent three personnel, a Captain, Engineer, and a firefighter. An additional two firefighters for a total of five from Page were ultimately sent to help battle the inferno. The home contained a large amount of combustible items and the fire reignited after being initially knocked down. There was one resident at home at the time of the blaze but luckily she was not injured. There were also various pets at the home and it is uncertain if they escaped. Luckily there was a fire hydrant located in close proximity to the house and firefighters were able to connect a hose to the hydrant and run the hose to the structure. Flames were eventually squelched by early afternoon. Big Water Fire Department officials are investigating the cause of the inferno.


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

absolutely sick about this,,, can't even fathom her grief... is there anything we can do?? donations?? please let me know.. would love to do something...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't even imagine what she may be going through right now... I will be keeping her in my thoughts and hoping that she will pull through this.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Something strange here....all these dogs in a small home, like a modular. It probably went up in flames in minutes. Horrible images in my mind. As I sit snuggling mine, I can't imagine a fire here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Something strange here....all these dogs in a small home, like a modular. It probably went up in flames in minutes. Horrible images in my mind. As I sit snuggling mine, I can't imagine a fire here.


I do not profess to know anything about the circumstances surrounding this tragedy. I have not communicated with Sheryl in a very long time. I do know however that this home was not small. It was about 2,300 sq. feet, and there is substantial fenced in property.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is the most horrible thing I have read about in a long time. My heart aches for her. It has been reported since that the setter has passed away too. 

Donations can be made to her Paypal account for vet bills and living expenses. Her email address is [email protected] or donations may be sent to: Sheryl Bleich, PO Box 4266, Page AZ 86040. 

No matter the circumstances of how this happened or what type of home the dogs were living in, there are three survivors who need all the help, love, care and prayers we can give them._


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish her well and her remaining dogs. This is very sad, and I hope that she has family and friends nearby to help her out.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Horrible! I'm so sorry to hear this. She and the her gang are in my thoughts.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family. Its absolutely horrible!! I just can't imagine it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh that is just so tragic. My heart goes out to her!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a tragedy!!!! There are no words and I am certainly not eloquent enough to express my sorrow and sadness for Sheryl and her dogs. Sending healing vibes for the dogs and positive vibes for Sheryl.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is one of my huge fears, I can't even imagine. There was a house fire near my work not long ago and I got as close as I dared, and all I could hear was a dog screaming. For days following the blaze I kept trying to get updates on the dogs. Fortunately, in this situation no one was hurt.

But to lose that much? I don't even know what I would do. Such a loss, I don't know what words could even help.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't begin to fathom how this woman must be feeling...deep shock, I would guess. Prayers for her and her remaining dogs. Thanks for posting the donation link, hopefully her homeowner's will cover some of her monetary losses, as the heartbreak seems devastating. Sad, sad news.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

That's terrible. They definitely need our prayers. Paul


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my God! 

Those poor dogs.......


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The latest news last night is that Clancy, Sheryl's s beloved old Setter, passed away after fighting for his life.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a heartbreaking tragedy! A river of tears and deep sadness for those precious lives lost, and the pain of those who must bear it. Just unimaginable!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

how horrific. how tragic. i can't even imagine.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Horrible, horrible, horrible. No one should have to go through this. So sad.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Heartbreaking. So sorry to hear she is going through this.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So so sad -- I, too, went to her website once I saw the initial post and remember all the beautiful poodles, and Art -- who I believe was one of the little guys who was also in critical condition. Were there any people hurt?


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking. I will keep her and the dogs in my thoughts and prayers. This poor poor family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

liljaker said:


> So so sad -- I, too, went to her website once I saw the initial post and remember all the beautiful poodles, and Art -- who I believe was one of the little guys who was also in critical condition. Were there any people hurt?


No, there were no humans hurt.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my Gawd, this is beyond awful! I can't even imagine how they must be feeling now. This is a horrible nightmare, nobody should go through a thing like this. 

My thoughts and prayers are with them!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel absolutely sick for the heartbreak & loss she will experience. Her state of shock is a kindness in the moment. 

When I read this last night, I hugged my dog & located my in the event of an emergency 'Rescue my Dog' sticker


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

There is a Paypal account set up, as Sheryl lost everything.

Also, there are donations being made directly to the vet - Page Animal Hospital - to pay for the care Rhett and Art and Clancy. (Clancy passed away last night, Rhett this morning. HOPEFULLY Art is still fighting. The vet told me they had lost him but it is possible she was talking about Rhett. We can hope!)


There is an address for snail mail. (The other address was to her ex. Those of you that have ex's - imagine that! ack! :afraid

CORRECTION TO PO BOX ADDRESS! Sheryl Bleich
PO Box 3293
Page, Arizona 86040


Anything positive, encouraging, uplifting, send!

There, but for the Grace of God, go I!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I join the rest of the forum members in sadness for this tragedy. I am praying for Sheryl and her beloved dogs.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Heartbreaking news...
Sadness that goes right to the core...arms all around you Sheryl/beloved dogs.


----------



## Poodles Rule (Mar 20, 2011)

This story just breaks my heart. Those poor helpless dogs.  She is in my prayers.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

What a horribly terrible situation. Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_We all weep for your loss.

May support from the poodle community shed a glimmer
of hope to the grief that is heavy on your heart. 

Heartfelt prayers to you._


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a truly horrific ordeal to go through. 

Sending prayers.


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Heart wrenching --- so sorry for your loss and pain


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This is so painful and horrific I can hardly stand to think about it. Thank goodness she is physically okay. I hope she can feel all of our hugs and tears so she doesn't feel so alone in her grief.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the good news is, Art, the remaining boy from Sheroc Poodles is still alive. The bad news is, he is still critical. So, prayers still needed for this boy. Smoke inhalation is his biggest issue, and he does have burns, and his vision is questionable. Please...prayers urgently needed for this boy to pull through!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Art from Sheroc Poodles*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, the good news is, Art, the remaining boy from Sheroc Poodles is still alive. The bad news is, he is still critical. So, prayers still needed for this boy. Smoke inhalation is his biggest issue, and he does have burns, and his vision is questionable. Please...prayers urgently needed for this boy to pull through!


Just looking for any updates. How is he doing?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_liljaker, this is the last update that I could find on FB: 

"update on Art from Thursday 1-26-12

Margaret Degand-Parker


UPDATE on ARTimus Update Thursday 1/26/12

Art continues to improve. They took new chest x-rays today and his lungs are better than they were on Monday. They are not great yet but they are better... yes! 

Tomorrow he gets some physical therapy and his urinary catheter comes out so it will be interesting to see what he does with all that.

Monday they were just trying to help him live, which they weren't convinced he could do, and now they feel pretty darn confident he's out of the woods and is going to live. Prayers now for his neurological recovery"

I think Cherie (Arreau) may have something a little more current and hopefully she will see this and post it._


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ever since we all heard the news and I logged onto the website, I could not get the sweet face of Art out of my mind and have been hoping he will make it. Thank you. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is doing much better. He is eating, pooping and peeing on his own. I do not know if he is walking yet. The last report on that, he was "paddling". He has neurological issues, which they are hoping with improve with therapy.

He is going into a rehab home associated with Healing Hearts. Hopefully he will recover to where he can live a somewhat normal life.

His vet bills have been horrendous. Donations can be made by credit card to the Page Animal Hospital by calling 928-645-2816


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

What a tragedy, not that I would wish it on anyone, but when horrible things like this happen it gladdens my heart to see communities both local and invested like our poodle family pull together and offer what support and assistance we can. 

Here's to hoping a swift recovery can be had by all who survived the fire this far.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my ... how horribly sad. Many healing prayers from South Dakota....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the update that was on my wall this AM...

UPDATE on Art per Laura Bradshaw
ARTimus has left the building! Best Friend's vet clinic that is. He's now healing and relaxing at Healing HEART Sanctuary. I had the pleasure to meet both Sheryl and Art today (last Monday when I drove Art in a comatose state doesn't count). Both are beautiful. Art is walking quite nicely now with only one foot buckling under, sometimes, though he still needs to lean up against things every now and then. His lungs are slowly getting better and one of his eyes is still ulcerated but is also slowly healing. His progress has been amazing. Your prayers are working... keep them coming.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

love and light to Art and Sheryl!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Any updates are appreciated. 

Love & prayers


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Palmares Artistique Artie K*

I read every one of the posts with tears in my eyes.. Thanks so much for all the prayers. it worked
Art has been home for quite a while now . He has just come from the vet in Phoenix with a thourough Exam by Dr Stevens . Passed... A thourough eye exam Passed he has ful vision , altough he has an ulcer...
He has been to the reproductive specialist and all is well ... 
This dog is truly a miracle.. You have no idea. This dog was in REALLY bad shape.. his will to live and the worldwide prayers for him are what got him through .
He is my Artie K .......


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Give him a big hug from everyone! So nice to see you back.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Bless you and Art. So glad to hear how well he is doing.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you so much ! I will do so


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! I can't even imagine! What a tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with her, her family and her dogs. God Bless.


----------



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your poodle family, I could not imagine a loss as great as this. I am very sorry for all that yall have been through!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is totally heart warming to see the recovery Art has made. I can only think his good health is an answer to the prayers of many!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Art needs a new nickname...Miracle or Phoenix! He has surely risen from the ashes! What a fighter! He sounds like such a special guy. 


My heart goes out to you. I cannot imagine trying to pull myself together after a fire as tragic as this. I pray that you, your family, and poodles continue to heal from this horrible accident. May you be showered with and feel the love, support, and blessings that are coming your way. 

Rise up and be strong....


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So happy to hear this great news. I have thought about you and Art many times. Love to see a picture of our little fighter!


----------



## Noey814 (Apr 18, 2012)

What a horrific thing to have to endure! I am thrilled to hear of Art's progress!


----------

